# Next fly swap (SHEEPY??)



## E-money

SHEEPIES!!!!!


----------



## lsunoe

That’s what I’m hoping for as well. I’d be glad to host this next swap unless there’s someone that really really wants to do it.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

Although I haven't had much luck with sheepsheads, I'd like to participate in the swap! Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## permitchaser

I got a fly but I'd have to kill you if I sent it


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

In (assuming this is for the goats)


----------



## lsunoe

That's what I'm hoping for but I'm definitely willing to listen to other ideas.


----------



## lsunoe

permitchaser said:


> I got a fly but I'd have to kill you if I sent it


Sounds like you're in


----------



## permitchaser

OK I'll post a picture but you better not show the picture to those jail birds


----------



## lsunoe

permitchaser said:


> OK I'll post a picture but you better not show the picture to those jail birds


They'll never know what hit em


----------



## permitchaser

get away little sheepies


----------



## WillW

Right when I thought I was out...


----------



## E-money

Looks like we got 6 already!


----------



## jhreels

Im down for the SHEEPY TIE. I told this one to hide my fly for the picture.


----------



## permitchaser

permitchaser said:


> get away little sheepies



My flies are called .....ugly shrimp .Tommy Bisiglio, keys guide, had a client catch a 12 1\2 LB. Bone on it .I've caught lots of bones including a 9 1\2 lb. and other fish .I am planning to use these small ones to see if I can catch a Grass Carp. Had someone one here ask if he could use it for Carp

I'll share how to tie if anyone cares


----------



## bryson

permitchaser said:


> My flies are called .....ugly shrimp .Tommy Bisiglio, keys guide, had a client catch a 12 1\2 LB. Bone on it .I've caught lots of bones including a 9 1\2 lb. and other fish .I am planning to use these small ones to see if I can catch a Grass Carp. Had someone one here ask if he could use it for Carp
> 
> I'll share how to tie if anyone cares


I'd appreciate the insider info 

Not sure if I'm in for the swap or not, since I hardly ever get a shot at sheeps on the fly.


----------



## lsunoe

I’ve found most sheepy flies to also be great as slot red flies


----------



## permitchaser

lsunoe said:


> I’ve found most sheepy flies to also be great as slot red flies


Yep caught reds on them
Sent you a pm


----------



## albrighty_then

Are fly swaps open for anybody? I'm not a great tier yet but I have some decent crab patterns that might be good for the sheep variety


----------



## E-money

albrighty_then said:


> Are fly swaps open for anybody? I'm not a great tier yet but I have some decent crab patterns that might be good for the sheep variety


Absolutely!


----------



## crboggs

Anything I tied for sheepies would be completely experimental.

But let me know when you have a snook swap.


----------



## E-money

I am going to be tying some more of these puppies. Tested on sheep and big reds. My personal best 2 sheepy day. I think I could have gotten more but we were trying to get my buddy to beat his personal best red.


----------



## bryson

Nice! Is that a weighted, scaled down version of that toad you tied for the tarpon swap, plus a few rubber legs? Redfish around here would crush that. I love that color combo.


----------



## E-money

bryson said:


> Nice! Is that a weighted, scaled down version of that toad you tied for the tarpon swap, plus a few rubber legs? Redfish around here would crush that. I love that color combo.


Not too far off. Different eyes, different collar between the marabou tail and head, rubber legs, and different colors. But same general pattern.


----------



## E-money

E-money said:


> Not too far off. Different eyes, different collar between the marabou tail and head, rubber legs, and different colors. But same general pattern.


Oh wait, no the colors were pretty similar lol


----------



## lsunoe

Here’s what I’ll be tying. I’ve been having a hard time throwing anything other than this pattern lately. Super simple but it works. These were tied on #2 but I will be using #4 for the swap.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> Not too far off. Different eyes, different collar between the marabou tail and head, rubber legs, and different colors. But same general pattern.


I was hoping you’d be tying some crabs like the poon swap ones


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> I was hoping you’d be tying some crabs like the poon swap ones


Everything eats those toads!!!


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> Everything eats those toads!!!


I’ll be trying my hand at some toads this weekend. Have a nice order coming in from Ole Florida


----------



## AZ_squid

permitchaser said:


> My flies are called .....ugly shrimp .Tommy Bisiglio, keys guide, had a client catch a 12 1\2 LB. Bone on it .I've caught lots of bones including a 9 1\2 lb. and other fish .I am planning to use these small ones to see if I can catch a Grass Carp. Had someone one here ask if he could use it for Carp
> 
> I'll share how to tie if anyone cares


ooohhhh pick me! pick me!


----------



## permitchaser

E-money said:


> I am going to be tying some more of these puppies. Tested on sheep and big reds. My personal best 2 sheepy day. I think I could have gotten more but we were trying to get my buddy to beat his personal best red.
> View attachment 24880
> 
> View attachment 24878
> 
> View attachment 24879
> 
> View attachment 24881
> 
> View attachment 24876
> 
> View attachment 24877


They grow some big sheepies down in LA


----------



## permitchaser

AZ_squid said:


> ooohhhh pick me! pick me!


Pm to you


----------



## Cronced

Wait... you can catch sheepshead on flies?!?


----------



## E-money

So how many more peeps are we waiting on? I'm not opposed to rolling with a smaller group. My small sheepy flies tend to take longer to tie anyway.


----------



## jhreels

Do I have to post a picture of my pattern to officially be in?


----------



## E-money

jhreels said:


> Do I have to post a picture of my pattern to officially be in?


Nope


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> So how many more peeps are we waiting on? I'm not opposed to rolling with a smaller group. My small sheepy flies tend to take longer to tie anyway.


Let’s close it off to new people at the end of tomorrow. So let’s say whoever is in by tomorrow night will be who we roll with.


----------



## E-money

where is @mtoddsolomon .....come on man


----------



## Cronced

I'm uninitiated in sheepshead fly fishing... do you guys catch them off bridges and pilings like you would with shrimp and crabs? Or are you going for them on flats and sand bars?


----------



## E-money

Cronced said:


> I'm uninitiated in sheepshead fly fishing... do you guys catch them off bridges and pilings like you would with shrimp and crabs? Or are you going for them on flats and sand bars?


I’m going to say this as a joke, but not really. If you don’t sight fish it, don’t count.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I’m in


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

I’d like some sheepy flies, but the extent of my current fly tying abilities are some ghetto flip flop foam poppers. If anyone is interested in sending me some, I’d be happy to chip in to an account to get a kid or vet set up with some fly fishing gear, or make a donation to CCA or another organization.

I understand that’s not really the spirit of this thread, so PM me if interested. Thanks.


----------



## jhreels

Cronced said:


> I'm uninitiated in sheepshead fly fishing... do you guys catch them off bridges and pilings like you would with shrimp and crabs? Or are you going for them on flats and sand bars?


I will say without shame all of my sheepys on fly were caught on marsh flats by happy accident while hunting reds.


----------



## lsunoe

Alright time to get a head count. We will close off this swap to new people after tonight. So far we have:
@E-money 
@Sean-NOLA 
@Ruddy Duck LA 
@WillW 
@jhreels 
@albrighty_then 
@mtoddsolomon 

Maybe: 
@permitchaser 
@bryson 

Looks like we have a solid list so far guys


----------



## Backwater

Wait.... what's the cut off?


----------



## lsunoe

Backwater said:


> Wait.... what's the cut off?


We can make an exception for you.

Looks like we have 11 people for the swap. That’s including @Backwater and @bryson who I’m still waiting for final confirmation from.

Let’s shoot to have them in for April 27th which gives us about 6 weeks, which was the timeframe for the poon swap, and I know life gets in the way sometimes so this should give everyone more than enough time to spin them up. Flies can be sent to:
Michael Booth
216 Grande Maison Blvd
Mandeville, LA 70471

The full list as it stands is:
@lsunoe @E-money @Sean-NOLA @Ruddy Duck LA @WillW @mtoddsolomon @jhreels @albrighty_then @permitchaser @Backwater @bryson


----------



## Backwater

Ok, I'm in!


----------



## jhreels

Awesome! Im using this swap as an excuse to buy myself a better vice. So thanks for the new vice guys


----------



## E-money

jhreels said:


> Awesome! Im using this swap as an excuse to buy myself a better vice. So thanks for the new vice guys


That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## E-money

Just got my first sheep on fly back from the taxi. I assume this is a super tough fish to skin mount since I’ve seen almost none. I am pleased with how it came out and will proudly hang it in the office as a daily reminder!


----------



## jhreels

Nice! I have changed my profile picture in the theme of things.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> Just got my first sheep on fly back from the taxi. I assume this is a super tough fish to skin mount since I’ve seen almost none. I am pleased with how it came out and will proudly hang it in the office as a daily reminder!
> 
> View attachment 25121
> 
> View attachment 25119
> 
> View attachment 25120


Looks great


----------



## bryson

I'm in, but I'm going to need some "proofing" from the more experienced sheep guys. I will probably put a little personal spin on a fly I find online, or maybe downsize one of my redfish crab patterns.


----------



## WillW

bryson said:


> I'm in, but I'm going to need some "proofing" from the more experienced sheep guys. I will probably put a little personal spin on a fly I find online, or maybe downsize one of my redfish crab patterns.


Post up


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> Looks great


Yea I think he did a great job given what I asked of him. Sheepy molds don't exist so he had to use a bass body and shape and fill it to fit the skin of the sheep. I wanted a skin mount so I could keep the details in the torn up fins and keep the actual teeth lol. The colors are a bit off but again, it's a tall task for someone to replicate the fish exactly. I am very happy.


----------



## rakeel

Damnit! I haven't been on here in awhile and just now saw this thread. @lsunoe If I can be a late addition, I'm down for the swap, but totally understand I missed the deadline.


----------



## lsunoe

rakeel said:


> Damnit! I haven't been on here in awhile and just now saw this thread. @lsunoe If I can be a late addition, I'm down for the swap, but totally understand I missed the deadline.



Only because it makes it an even dozen and the 11 fly quantity was kinda bugging me. 

Looks like we have 12 people now. I’m
hoping to knock a few out this week.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> Yea I think he did a great job given what I asked of him. Sheepy molds don't exist so he had to use a bass body and shape and fill it to fit the skin of the sheep. I wanted a skin mount so I could keep the details in the torn up fins and keep the actual teeth lol. The colors are a bit off but again, it's a tall task for someone to replicate the fish exactly. I am very happy.


Yeah I would show that thing off proudly


----------



## rakeel

lsunoe said:


> Only because it makes it an even dozen and the 11 fly quantity was kinda bugging me.
> 
> Looks like we have 12 people now. I’m
> hoping to knock a few out this week.


Boomshakalaka! Thanks man.


----------



## WillW

@texasag07 helped me dial this pattern in since he is much better at the vise than I am. Here is what I've come up with after bouncing ideas off one another. All colors can been changed so if you have an opinion on that, speak up.


----------



## E-money

WillW said:


> View attachment 25203
> View attachment 25204
> @texasag07 helped me dial this pattern in since he is much better at the vise than I am. Here is what I've come up with after bouncing ideas off one another. All colors can been changed so if you have an opinion on that, speak up.


Those look awesome will. I’ll take either. Color looks good as is.


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> View attachment 25203
> View attachment 25204
> @texasag07 helped me dial this pattern in since he is much better at the vise than I am. Here is what I've come up with after bouncing ideas off one another. All colors can been changed so if you have an opinion on that, speak up.


Man Will those look killer. Colors look great too. I’ve always been a big fan of olive/orange for sheepies.


----------



## WillW

I'll have tan, grey, white, & clear. The clear is shown. The two crabs that have marker claws also have sharpie colored bodies.


----------



## permitchaser

lsunoe said:


> Alright time to get a head count. We will close off this swap to new people after tonight. So far we have:
> @E-money
> @Sean-NOLA
> @Ruddy Duck LA
> @WillW
> @jhreels
> @albrighty_then
> @mtoddsolomon
> 
> Maybe:
> @permitchaser
> @bryson
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we have a solid list so far guys


How did I get to maybe .I'm in


----------



## permitchaser

E-money said:


> Just got my first sheep on fly back from the taxi. I assume this is a super tough fish to skin mount since I’ve seen almost none. I am pleased with how it came out and will proudly hang it in the office as a daily reminder!
> 
> View attachment 25121
> 
> View attachment 25119
> 
> View attachment 25120


Is that a plastic mount or did you kill that little sheepy


----------



## lsunoe

permitchaser said:


> How did I get to maybe .I'm in


That was a little bit before. I’ve got you as a solid in.


----------



## permitchaser

Let's see who's fly catches sheepies. I don't live near any so I'll have to wait to see


----------



## permitchaser

numero Uno, I am goin to tie them small to fit in that small sheepy mouth. using chrome hook that will rust out when they break off


----------



## E-money

permitchaser said:


> Is that a plastic mount or did you kill that little sheepy


I killed the heck out of it. I don't feel bad about it either.


----------



## permitchaser

E-money said:


> I killed the heck out of it. I don't feel bad about it either.


I caught 8 with my grandson's last year in NC. Fried the filets grandson's scarfed them down


----------



## rakeel

WillW said:


> View attachment 25203
> View attachment 25204
> @texasag07 helped me dial this pattern in since he is much better at the vise than I am. Here is what I've come up with after bouncing ideas off one another. All colors can been changed so if you have an opinion on that, speak up.


Those look awesome. The sheepies where I fish seem to take a liking to olive so those will be great.


----------



## E-money

permitchaser said:


> I caught 8 with my grandson's last year in NC. Fried the filets grandson's scarfed them down


They are delicious. Last time I grill some for my wife she says “Sheepy is really good, why don’t you catch more of these?!?”


----------



## E-money

WillW said:


> View attachment 25203
> View attachment 25204
> @texasag07 helped me dial this pattern in since he is much better at the vise than I am. Here is what I've come up with after bouncing ideas off one another. All colors can been changed so if you have an opinion on that, speak up.


You are going to have to learn me how you make those bodies man. I need to try this.


----------



## WillW

It takes a steady hand, a cautery pen, & lots of cussing. Should have all the materials in tomorrow. I will tie a couple up this wkend & post some pics/how to. Y'all want a maribou claw or nah?


----------



## E-money

WillW said:


> It takes a steady hand, a cautery pen, & lots of cussing. Should have all the materials in tomorrow. I will tie a couple up this wkend & post some pics/how to. Y'all want a maribou claw or nah?


I vote no. I like the simpler version


----------



## texasag07

WillW said:


> View attachment 25203
> View attachment 25204
> @texasag07 helped me dial this pattern in since he is much better at the vise than I am. Here is what I've come up with after bouncing ideas off one another. All colors can been changed so if you have an opinion on that, speak up.


Looking really nice man, I like the marabou wing on that one.


----------



## permitchaser

Got them to stay in the box while I took the picture then I had to close it before they jumped out

All done going to Isunoe next week. I tied several different colors and none are exactly the same....sorta


----------



## jhreels

So I think most of you guys can tie much fancier flies than me, but these little guys are simple and effective. I know there not the small and sparse patterns prefered for the sheeps, but hey... the sheepy in my profile pic is hanging onto one of these so I find it hard not to want to tie it.


----------



## permitchaser

jhreels said:


> So I think most of you guys can tie much fancier flies than me, but these little guys are simple and effective. I know there not the small and sparse patterns prefered for the sheeps, but hey... the sheepy in my profile pic is hanging onto one of these so I find it hard not to want to tie it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25432


I can't tell how big they are. Let see a meter is more than an inch by...well
Heck I was in grade school learning American feet and inches and yards and miles. I ran the 880 yds in high school. Then the communist plot to change our system to Europe never caught on with me
I called a big gobbler in for my grandson to shoot last weekend. It weighed 26 lbs. And had a 9 1\2" beard and had 1 1\4" spurs in American measure
OK I'm a crumugen


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Sometimes they do weird things


----------



## permitchaser

Caleb.Esparza said:


> Sometimes they do weird things
> View attachment 25613


So how do you get the hook out of them crompers


----------



## E-money

permitchaser said:


> So how do you get the hook out of them crompers


The only way is with your teeth. You got to really get in there and "Lady and the Tramp" it.


----------



## Rick hambric

I just want to say to all of you who have landed a convict on fly, from the bottom of my heart, I hate you!!! I’ve had those bastards grab a fly by the rubber legs and run, bite off the legs. Pick up a size4 crab by the side and swim with it, but if my life depended on it, I can not get one to eat!!!


----------



## texasag07

Not to completely derail this thread, but its a slow day at work and I couldn't miss an opportunity to mess with Rick.

My wife caught one a couple years back as well. I'm working on my Florida Convict stamp, but I have TX and LA convict cards punched. 

I agree on the weird things my wife's ate a 3-4" blue and black mullet fly. She fed three and landed one that day.


----------



## Rick hambric

So if you use a live fiddler on a sinking line next to a bridge piling, would that be cheating??


----------



## jhreels

Rick hambric said:


> So if you use a live fiddler on a sinking line next to a bridge piling, would that be cheating??


----------



## permitchaser

My wife and I went to our local Publix looking for some salmon or tuna for our dinner. To my surprise they had sheepshead fillets in the case for $20 a pound
The attendant said he had never seen it before.
It came from Louisiana
We saved money and bought the Salmon


----------



## Bonecracker

You guys are all wimps with your dang small shrimp and crab flies! Try throwing a 3 1/2" Borski Slider at one and you will catch big SH like this!!


----------



## E-money

Bonecracker said:


> You guys are all wimps with your dang small shrimp and crab flies! Try throwing a 3 1/2" Borski Slider at one and you will catch big SH like this!!
> View attachment 25699


You get a weight on that hog?


----------



## sjrobin

Bonecracker said:


> You guys are all wimps with your dang small shrimp and crab flies! Try throwing a 3 1/2" Borski Slider at one and you will catch big SH like this!!
> View attachment 25699


Great pic of the sheeps. Length? Now if that was just one of four you landed that calm day that would be exceptional.


----------



## Bonecracker

E-money said:


> You get a weight on that hog?


My old trusty rusty Boga said just over 8lbs and he looked 10! Hmmmm, maybe I need to oil that thing!!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Bonecracker said:


> You guys are all wimps with your dang small shrimp and crab flies! Try throwing a 3 1/2" Borski Slider at one and you will catch big SH like this!!
> View attachment 25699



My first few sheeps were on a bonefish slider as well. Last week I had a few takers on my standard 1/0 bull redfish fly that comes in around the 5" mark but they kept grabbing the tail and missing the hook.


----------



## E-money

I had my buddy on the bow a couple weeks ago who isn’t too savvy with a fly rod. Caught this 8lber on a 4” paddle tail swimbait. I can’t explain it. Don’t let his size fool you about the size of the fish. He is 6’7” and 325 lbs.


----------



## permitchaser

Bonecracker said:


> You guys are all wimps with your dang small shrimp and crab flies! Try throwing a 3 1/2" Borski Slider at one and you will catch big SH like this!!
> View attachment 25699


They don't grow that big where I fish. Nice darn fish


----------



## permitchaser

I am getting hungry


----------



## permitchaser

I sent my ugly flies in. So who else has?


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Beach sheep


----------



## permitchaser

Austin Bustamante said:


> Beach sheep


Nice sheepy is that leader wrapped around the back fins


----------



## Austin Bustamante

Na, just the fly line when I picked him up. Wade fishing line management struggles!


----------



## lsunoe

I got @permitchaser flies in the mail. They look VERY fishy! I snapped a few quick pics of them. He also sent me a sweet redfish buff.


----------



## permitchaser

Darn they look good. thanks
Ah, yea I know their mine


----------



## E-money

I have almost half of mine done. Going to work towards the rest this week.


----------



## lsunoe

I’m going to get cracking on mine tonight. We are 3.5 weeks out from due date


----------



## rakeel

How many do we need to tie, 12?


----------



## lsunoe

rakeel said:


> How many do we need to tie, 12?


Yes, 12 total and you will get back one of your own flies.


----------



## lsunoe

Got around to tying 2 tonight


----------



## WillW

lsunoe said:


> I got @permitchaser flies in the mail. They look VERY fishy! I snapped a few quick pics of them. He also sent me a sweet redfish buff.
> 
> View attachment 25894


Cool. Do they land flat?


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> Cool. Do they land flat?


I’m not sure. I’ll try and fish them in the bathtub tonight and post back.


----------



## lsunoe

Swung by Michaels and got some craft foam and have everyone’s sheet cut out. Can’t wait to check out everyone’s flies.


----------



## permitchaser

lsunoe said:


> Got around to tying 2 tonight
> 
> View attachment 25939


I like the red eyes. I believe the fish can see red better than black


----------



## WillW

I have 4 tied up, hope to knock 4 more out this wk. I need to order some hooks to finish the whole bunch up. I will try to write up a "how to" over the wkend


----------



## bryson

I've been out of town a lot and haven't even started. What's the hook preference for sheeps -- thin wire and sharp, or thick wire and strong? I usually go with fairly thin wire when I'm bait fishing, do they treat flies the same way?


----------



## LowHydrogen

I kinda wish I joined this one....


----------



## E-money

bryson said:


> I've been out of town a lot and haven't even started. What's the hook preference for sheeps -- thin wire and sharp, or thick wire and strong? I usually go with fairly thin wire when I'm bait fishing, do they treat flies the same way?


I usually tie them on gammy b10 stingers, sl12s, sl45, and recently owner mosquitos. So far no issues with any of those hooks.


----------



## lsunoe

I’ve been using SC15s and Allen hooks I can’t remember the name of with no problems.


----------



## WillW

Tie dumbbell eyes midway on the hook shank. I think it's 210 denier olive thread (not at the fly desk right now.







I build a bump of thread at the hook bend in order to stop the flexo tubing from sliding. Push the tubing carefully over the eyes as to not separate the basket weave. Stop the tubing at the bump, then wrap/cinch down tight as possible. Tie off & cut thread. Next I will UV my thread wraps for a clean finish. Trim excess tubing with cautery pen. I cut about an inch of tubing for the body and melt it on the eye side.







Next start new thread wrap at the hook eye while pushing the melted tubing end behind hook and cinch that down tight. Your melted "donut"
end should be exposed at this point. Tie off, cut thread, trim tubing with pen & UV cure.







Now cut chenille legs to your desired length & also knot some material for claws. I use my bobbin threaded to pull legs/claws through the body.








Next cut open the claw loops, trim legs for uniform lengths, & burn/taper ends with a cig lighter. I didn't take pics of glueing the eyes or finished product. Color chenille & border with preferred sharpies. I'll post the other couple pics later.


----------



## lsunoe

Thanks for the write up i’m going to have to try my hand at them soon.


----------



## Backwater

Oh crap, I better get tying!


----------



## lsunoe

Backwater said:


> Oh crap, I better get tying!


2.5 weeks left!


----------



## bryson

lsunoe said:


> 2.5 weeks left!


Can you edit your first post to add the due date there for easy reference? Thanks!


----------



## lsunoe

Good idea. Done


----------



## bryson

Alright, spun up a test fly last night. Not sure how I feel about it, so I definitely want some feedback.

I was thinking maybe trim the rubber legs a little shorter to make it crabbier? I'm okay changing up the whole body too -- it's a Cohen Carp Dub that I thought would look cool and buggy, but it's very messy. It's basically coarse dubbing with micro legs mixed in. I've got a tan/orange EP Crustaceous brush that would be a little cleaner if you guys think it would be better. There's also just a little flash at the core of everything (some cactus chenille) that I could do away with. I added it to help splay the rubber legs, but I heard you might not want any flash whatsoever with sheeps.

Let me know what changes you guys want to see. I don't mind scrapping this all together and going a different direction as well. Total novice for sheepshead on fly here, so I promise you won't hurt my feelings with your feedback.

Hook is a #2 Owner Mosquito, this one uses bead chain eyes, but I haven't water tested it yet to see if it rides point up.


----------



## E-money

bryson said:


> Alright, spun up a test fly last night. Not sure how I feel about it, so I definitely want some feedback.
> 
> I was thinking maybe trim the rubber legs a little shorter to make it crabbier? I'm okay changing up the whole body too -- it's a Cohen Carp Dub that I thought would look cool and buggy, but it's very messy. It's basically coarse dubbing with micro legs mixed in. I've got a tan/orange EP Crustaceous brush that would be a little cleaner if you guys think it would be better. There's also just a little flash at the core of everything (some cactus chenille) that I could do away with. I added it to help splay the rubber legs, but I heard you might not want any flash whatsoever with sheeps.
> 
> Let me know what changes you guys want to see. I don't mind scrapping this all together and going a different direction as well. Total novice for sheepshead on fly here, so I promise you won't hurt my feelings with your feedback.
> 
> Hook is a #2 Owner Mosquito, this one uses bead chain eyes, but I haven't water tested it yet to see if it rides point up.
> 
> View attachment 26505
> View attachment 26506


That looks great and I have no doubt that a sheep will eat that!


----------



## lsunoe

I'm with E-money. I'd have no problem throwing that


----------



## bryson

Thanks guys -- I do struggle a little since it looks kind of like shrimpy/crabby shaped pocket lint 

If anyone else has a suggestion, please, let me know. I would hate to tie up a bunch of flies that never end up getting thrown.


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> Hook is a #2 Owner Mosquito, this one uses bead chain eyes, but I haven't water tested it yet to see if it rides point up.


I think it looks good. 

Don't know about that owner mosquito though. Isn't the eye angled up on those? May prevent the hook from riding up, but I could be wrong about that hook


----------



## bryson

rakeel said:


> I think it looks good.
> 
> Don't know about that owner mosquito though. Isn't the eye angled up on those? May prevent the hook from riding up, but I could be wrong about that hook


Thanks man. Yeah, it's angled just slightly, but nothing like most hooks that look like they are meant to be snelled. I'll give it a water test this evening and see. I can tie it on a different hook, or go with XS dumbell eyes to get it to flip if I need to.


----------



## WillW

A little flash doesn't hurt. Good fly


----------



## permitchaser

bryson said:


> Alright, spun up a test fly last night. Not sure how I feel about it, so I definitely want some feedback.
> 
> I was thinking maybe trim the rubber legs a little shorter to make it crabbier? I'm okay changing up the whole body too -- it's a Cohen Carp Dub that I thought would look cool and buggy, but it's very messy. It's basically coarse dubbing with micro legs mixed in. I've got a tan/orange EP Crustaceous brush that would be a little cleaner if you guys think it would be better. There's also just a little flash at the core of everything (some cactus chenille) that I could do away with. I added it to help splay the rubber legs, but I heard you might not want any flash whatsoever with sheeps.
> 
> Let me know what changes you guys want to see. I don't mind scrapping this all together and going a different direction as well. Total novice for sheepshead on fly here, so I promise you won't hurt my feelings with your feedback.
> 
> Hook is a #2 Owner Mosquito, this one uses bead chain eyes, but I haven't water tested it yet to see if it rides point up.
> 
> View attachment 26505
> View attachment 26506


Wait, your worried how your fly looks
just tie up a bunch and send them in
that's what I did I sent 12 ugly flys and one for the moderator


----------



## permitchaser

bryson said:


> Thanks man. Yeah, it's angled just slightly, but nothing like most hooks that look like they are meant to be snelled. I'll give it a water test this evening and see. I can tie it on a different hook, or go with XS dumbell eyes to get it to flip if I need to.


I think dumbbell eyes is the way to go if you want it to ride hook up. I didn't put any weight on the flies I sent in cause I didn't want to assume water depth


----------



## WillW

Done with my 11.


----------



## lsunoe

That is awesome.
Reminds me of those monkeys in a barrel


----------



## WillW

Also the two with orange claws have a little different eyes, slightly lighter if anyone prefers those.


----------



## E-money

I have GOT TO GET ON THIS. I need a night to sit down and crank out my other 6.


----------



## sjrobin

bryson said:


> Alright, spun up a test fly last night. Not sure how I feel about it, so I definitely want some feedback.
> 
> I was thinking maybe trim the rubber legs a little shorter to make it crabbier? I'm okay changing up the whole body too -- it's a Cohen Carp Dub that I thought would look cool and buggy, but it's very messy. It's basically coarse dubbing with micro legs mixed in. I've got a tan/orange EP Crustaceous brush that would be a little cleaner if you guys think it would be better. There's also just a little flash at the core of everything (some cactus chenille) that I could do away with. I added it to help splay the rubber legs, but I heard you might not want any flash whatsoever with sheeps.
> 
> Let me know what changes you guys want to see. I don't mind scrapping this all together and going a different direction as well. Total novice for sheepshead on fly here, so I promise you won't hurt my feelings with your feedback.
> 
> Hook is a #2 Owner Mosquito, this one uses bead chain eyes, but I haven't water tested it yet to see if it rides point up.
> 
> View attachment 26505
> View attachment 26506


They like messy flies. Moss on a hook with a little weight.


----------



## E-money

Went ahead and knocked them out tonight. Tail length and girth are a little varied. I may or may not have also been enjoying a brew or two or more.


----------



## lsunoe

Looks good. 

Alright guys 2 weeks from today! I know @permitchaser @WillW and @E-money are all finished and @bryson has at least one tied. I'll be knocking the rest of mine out this weekend. How's everyone else looking?

@Backwater @Sean-NOLA @Ruddy Duck LA @mtoddsolomon @jhreels @albrighty_then @rakeel


----------



## jhreels

lsunoe said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Alright guys 2 weeks from today! I know @permitchaser @WillW and @E-money are all finished and @bryson has at least one tied. I'll be knocking the rest of mine out this weekend. How's everyone else looking?
> 
> @Backwater @Sean-NOLA @Ruddy Duck LA @mtoddsolomon @jhreels @albrighty_then @rakeel


Ive got 10 tied, tying the last couple and sending them off tonight!


----------



## rakeel

Got some new materials arriving today. Should be able to knock them out this weekend.


----------



## E-money

E-money said:


> Went ahead and knocked them out tonight. Tail length and girth are a little varied. I may or may not have also been enjoying a brew or two or more.
> View attachment 26615


I keep staring at the 4th from the right and I guess I’m more OCD than I thought. May need to retie that one.


----------



## WillW

I'll take the 5th from the left.
Mine are in the mail.


----------



## lsunoe

Getting a little help knocking out my last few.


----------



## lsunoe

I’ve got mine all finished.


----------



## E-money

Nice! I will try to get mine in the mail today after work!


----------



## E-money

In the mail! Sorry to whoever gets the long skinny tail. It’ll still work though.


----------



## lsunoe

Got a package in today from @WillW 

Man these things are killer (forgive the baby hands, got my little brother to take the pics for me


----------



## permitchaser

E-money said:


> In the mail! Sorry to whoever gets the long skinny tail. It’ll still work though.


I'm sorry to for tieing a couple of mine in line green. I never do that so if you get them let me know if they scare fish or your cat


----------



## WillW

lsunoe said:


> Got a package in today from @WillW
> 
> Man these things are killer (forgive the baby hands, got my little brother to take the pics for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 26779


Some of those legs/claws might need to be singed a little more with a lighter. I don't love the look of that left one.


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> Some of those legs/claws might need to be singed a little more with a lighter. I don't love the look of that left one.


I’ll take a look when I get a few minutes and I’ll try and make sure they’re all singed.


----------



## lsunoe

Alright guys looks like we need one more person. I’ll try asking around to some of my friends but anyone want to jump in late? 
@Caleb.Esparza @Bonecracker @texasag07 @Rick hambric ??


----------



## jhreels

mailed mine off.


----------



## Jred

lsunoe said:


> Alright guys looks like we need one more person. I’ll try asking around to some of my friends but anyone want to jump in late?
> @Caleb.Esparza @Bonecracker @texasag07 @Rick hambric ??


How many would I need to tie and how long do I have?


----------



## lsunoe

12 if you want one of your own back, 11 if not. And they are due next Friday the 27th.


----------



## Jred

I'll do it I've sort of been creeping on the pics in this thread already and like what I see


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

lsunoe said:


> Alright guys looks like we need one more person. I’ll try asking around to some of my friends but anyone want to jump in late?
> @Caleb.Esparza @Bonecracker @texasag07 @Rick hambric ??


I'm getting married this weekend so no chance on this one lol. Maybe I'll get in on the next one!


----------



## lsunoe

Jred said:


> I'll do it I've sort of been creeping on the pics in this thread already and like what I see


Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## lsunoe

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I'm getting married this weekend so no chance on this one lol. Maybe I'll get in on the next one!


Ahh damn, well congrats!


----------



## bryson

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I'm getting married this weekend so no chance on this one lol. Maybe I'll get in on the next one!


Congrats!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Thanks dudes!


----------



## texasag07

lsunoe said:


> Alright guys looks like we need one more person. I’ll try asking around to some of my friends but anyone want to jump in late?
> @Caleb.Esparza @Bonecracker @texasag07 @Rick hambric ??


Man wish I could, but I'm slammed with orders for customers right now so I'm out.


----------



## Rick hambric

lsunoe said:


> Alright guys looks like we need one more person. I’ll try asking around to some of my friends but anyone want to jump in late?
> @Caleb.Esparza @Bonecracker @texasag07 @Rick hambric ??


I’m out. Work has me going 6days a week and 16hr days plus I’ve never had the pleasure of slamming a hook into a convicts jaw with a flyrod.


----------



## eightwt

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I'm getting married this weekend


Pretty lame excuse if you ask me Many congrats!


----------



## Rick hambric

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I'm getting married this weekend so no chance on this one lol. Maybe I'll get in on the next one!


DONT DO IT! ITS A TRAP!!!!!!!!! All kidding aside, congrats dude.


----------



## WillW

Who backed out?


----------



## Jred

Had tiers block. Started to just go for it and ended up with this. I think it looks maybe too similar to @lsunoe fly. Before I tie up 11 let me know what you guys think. I may take off the tail depending on what everyone thinks. Maybe ill do it in black and purple


----------



## bryson

Jred said:


> View attachment 26892
> Had tiers block. Started to just go for it and ended up with this. I think it looks maybe too similar to @lsunoe fly. Before I tie up 11 let me know what you guys think. I may take off the tail depending on what everyone thinks. Maybe ill do it in black and purple


I don't get the opportunity to throw at sheeps too often, but I would throw a black and purple version at redfish like crazy -- especially if you kept the orange hot spot and eyes!


----------



## Jred

bryson said:


> I don't get the opportunity to throw at sheeps too often, but I would throw a black and purple version at redfish like crazy -- especially if you kept the orange hot spot and eyes!


I think im gonna stick with this for now. Unless there is a majority that don't want it. I'm stuck at work and only have a few materials with me.


----------



## bryson

Jred said:


> I think im gonna stick with this for now. Unless there is a majority that don't want it. I'm stuck at work and only have a few materials with me.


Don't get me wrong, I'd throw the crap out of that one too! I'm just a sucker for black and purple for redfish, and that's not what this swap is about, now is it?


----------



## lsunoe

Jred said:


> View attachment 26892
> Had tiers block. Started to just go for it and ended up with this. I think it looks maybe too similar to @lsunoe fly. Before I tie up 11 let me know what you guys think. I may take off the tail depending on what everyone thinks. Maybe ill do it in black and purple


I like it and would happily throw it.


----------



## E-money

Jred said:


> View attachment 26892
> Had tiers block. Started to just go for it and ended up with this. I think it looks maybe too similar to @lsunoe fly. Before I tie up 11 let me know what you guys think. I may take off the tail depending on what everyone thinks. Maybe ill do it in black and purple


Looks good to me!


----------



## permitchaser

lsunoe said:


> I’ll take a look when I get a few minutes and I’ll try and make sure they’re all singed.





lsunoe said:


> Got a package in today from @WillW
> 
> Man these things are killer (forgive the baby hands, got my little brother to take the pics for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 26779


I need some info on that kind of crab fly. I tried 2 kinds of braided tubing and it doesn't look like yours


----------



## lsunoe

permitchaser said:


> I need some info on that kind of crab fly. I tried 2 kinds of braided tubing and it doesn't look like yours


Look in the middle of page 6. @WillW posted a great step by step


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> Look in the middle of page 6. @WillW posted a great step by step


Hey Mike did you get my flies yet?


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> Hey Mike did you get my flies yet?


I’m pretty sure. I’m in NOLA til tomorrow night but I know I got two more packages in and I think one is from you.


----------



## permitchaser

Isunoe, this is what I have so far. Did not put the dumbbell eyes inside so the might of help flare the tubing.


----------



## WillW

permitchaser said:


> Isunoe, this is what I have so far. Did not put the dumbbell eyes inside so the might of help flare the tubing.[/
> Dumbells are for the sink, not to flare any of the body. If done right the body shouldn't touch the dumbells
> Two pieces of advice for the flies I tied:
> 1. Don't be in any kind of hurry (they take time to do right)
> 2. That tubing looks too thick & shiny


----------



## WillW

Don't hurry the tie & that tubing looks too thick/dense.


----------



## WillW

Posted ass backwards


----------



## permitchaser

So what kind of tubing should I use?


----------



## lsunoe

Have 5 of the 12 in so far. All of them look awesome. In order from left to right: @lsunoe @permitchaser @WillW @jhreels @E-money


----------



## lsunoe

Would help if I included pics.


----------



## Jred

Mine are shipped they'll be there Tuesday


----------



## lsunoe

Jred said:


> Mine are shipped they'll be there Tuesday


Awesome. Thanks again for jumping in late.


----------



## lsunoe

Alright guys they’re due in 4 days!


----------



## rakeel

Sorry guys, mine are probably going to be a couple of days late. The last week has been hectic and I haven't been able to tie the other half of my flies. I'll try to knock them out tonight and get them sent out tomorrow but that's being optimistic. It'll likely be Wednesday before I get them out so hopefully they'll get to you by next Monday. 

I'm submitting the fly I've gotten the most consistent eats on, a fly I call the Sheep Shank. It's my take on the reverse greenie weenie which is a popular sheep fly here in Texas.


----------



## lsunoe

rakeel said:


> Sorry guys, mine are probably going to be a couple of days late. The last week has been hectic and I haven't been able to tie the other half of my flies. I'll try to knock them out tonight and get them sent out tomorrow but that's being optimistic. It'll likely be Wednesday before I get them out so hopefully they'll get to you by next Monday.
> 
> I'm submitting the fly I've gotten the most consistent eats on, a fly I call the Sheep Shank. It's my take on the reverse greenie weenie which is a popular sheep fly here in Texas.


That thing looks awesome. Gonna need a recipe on that one. 
Looks like it would be killer to downsize for carp too.


----------



## permitchaser

rakeel said:


> Sorry guys, mine are probably going to be a couple of days late. The last week has been hectic and I haven't been able to tie the other half of my flies. I'll try to knock them out tonight and get them sent out tomorrow but that's being optimistic. It'll likely be Wednesday before I get them out so hopefully they'll get to you by next Monday.
> 
> I'm submitting the fly I've gotten the most consistent eats on, a fly I call the Sheep Shank. It's my take on the reverse greenie weenie which is a popular sheep fly here in Texas.


Could you tell me about the body material


----------



## Jred

permitchaser said:


> Could you tell me about the body material


Looks like some sort of dubbing. Fly tiers dungeon had good deals on dubbing last time I ordered


----------



## rakeel

lsunoe said:


> That thing looks awesome. Gonna need a recipe on that one.
> Looks like it would be killer to downsize for carp too.


Funny you should say that bc this fly started as a carp fly. Both fish have a similar demeanor so I tried this fly for sheeps and what do you know, it worked. For the swap I'm tying it on a No. 4 Gammie SL45 but for carp I usually tie it on a No.6 or 8 SL45 or scud hook. 

Recipe:
-Hook: Gammie SL45 No. 4-8
-Weight: Medium bead chain eye and 3-4 wraps of lead wire
-Legs: Chicone crusher legs
-Tail: Arctic Fox
-Underbody: UV Black Ice Dub
-Body: 0.5" Tarantula brush



permitchaser said:


> Could you tell me about the body material


It's an under body of UV ice dub that I dubbed in a brush, then I wrap EP 0.5" Tarantula brush on top of it and pick everything out with some velcro


----------



## permitchaser

Thanks 
That's what I thought. I don't do much dubing but like the effect


----------



## rakeel

permitchaser said:


> Thanks
> That's what I thought. I don't do much dubing but like the effect


I don't typically use a lot of dubbing but I've really started to like it as an underbody. It adds some body to the fly as well as subtle flash. It also helps me to cut down on the amount of EP brush I use since the dubbing can be picked out to fill in the gaps between the EP. The EP wrapped over it also improves the durability of the dubbing.


----------



## bryson

Alright, I got deviated septum surgery yesterday, so hopefully I can crank through some of these today while I'm stuck at home. I changed the design up just a little and went with micro DB eyes since the fly rode hook down with bead chain eyes.

Pictures to follow -- I've got 2 completed, and I'm hoping to be able to spin through the remainder today and tomorrow.


----------



## lsunoe

rakeel said:


> Funny you should say that bc this fly started as a carp fly. Both fish have a similar demeanor so I tried this fly for sheeps and what do you know, it worked. For the swap I'm tying it on a No. 4 Gammie SL45 but for carp I usually tie it on a No.6 or 8 SL45 or scud hook.
> 
> Recipe:
> -Hook: Gammie SL45 No. 4-8
> -Weight: Medium bead chain eye and 3-4 wraps of lead wire
> -Legs: Chicone crusher legs
> -Tail: Arctic Fox
> -Underbody: UV Black Ice Dub
> -Body: 0.5" Tarantula brush
> 
> 
> 
> It's an under body of UV ice dub that I dubbed in a brush, then I wrap EP 0.5" Tarantula brush on top of it and pick everything out with some velcro


My fly uses the olive and orange tarantula brush. I love that stuff


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Ok so I sat down tonight and tied the rest of my flies. I realized when I finished and put them next to the flies I already tied that 6 have weighted eyes and 5 don’t. I’m leaving for NC in the morning and Hawaii on Friday. Can y’all deal with that? Next option is to either cut eyes off or tie eyes on. I’ve thrown at maybe 5 sheepies ever and @E-money tied the fly so I don’t have a ton of knowledge on the subject.


----------



## E-money

mtoddsolomon said:


> Ok so I sat down tonight and tied the rest of my flies. I realized when I finished and put them next to the flies I already tied that 6 have weighted eyes and 5 don’t. I’m leaving for NC in the morning and Hawaii on Friday. Can y’all deal with that? Next toon is to either cut eyes off or tie eyes on. I’ve thrown at maybe 5 sheepies ever and @E-money tied the fly so I don’t have a ton of knowledge on the subject.
> View attachment 27307


Roll with it! They look good to me.


----------



## lsunoe

mtoddsolomon said:


> Ok so I sat down tonight and tied the rest of my flies. I realized when I finished and put them next to the flies I already tied that 6 have weighted eyes and 5 don’t. I’m leaving for NC in the morning and Hawaii on Friday. Can y’all deal with that? Next toon is to either cut eyes off or tie eyes on. I’ve thrown at maybe 5 sheepies ever and @E-money tied the fly so I don’t have a ton of knowledge on the subject.
> View attachment 27307


I like em. Send em on in


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Coming at ya


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

I'm close. You may get a hand delivery later in the week.


----------



## E-money

I don't know about yall but I CANT WAIT for some summertime sheepy tailing action!!!


----------



## lsunoe

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> I'm close. You may get a hand delivery later in the week.


I bounce back and forth between New Orleans and Mandeville so whatever’s easiest for you.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> I don't know about yall but I CANT WAIT for some summertime sheepy tailing action!!!


Man I’m excited for that. Just ready for some good weather. This week/weekend looks promising but of course I have an out of town wedding


----------



## bryson

My little crab army will get shipped out tomorrow. Might not make it by Friday, but they should show up shortly after.


----------



## lsunoe

bryson said:


> My little crab army will get shipped out tomorrow. Might not make it by Friday, but they should show up shortly after.
> View attachment 27341
> View attachment 27342


They look great! Can’t wait to catch some fish on everyone’s flies.


----------



## bryson

My flies went out today. Hopefully the return packaging isn't weird for you -- I didn't see the box that we normally use at the Post Office, so I ended up using a box that I think was made for CDs instead. Of course I saw the correct one on my way out the door, on a stand _outside_ of the room... anyway, look forward to seeing everyone's flies!


----------



## lsunoe

Just got a few more packages from @mtoddsolomon @Ruddy Duck LA and @Jred. They all look great so far


----------



## bryson

Looking good!


----------



## permitchaser

bryson said:


> Alright, I got deviated septum surgery yesterday, so hopefully I can crank through some of these today while I'm stuck at home. I changed the design up just a little and went with micro DB eyes since the fly rode hook down with bead chain eyes.
> 
> Pictures to follow -- I've got 2 completed, and I'm hoping to be able to spin through the remainder today and tomorrow.


man I hate when that happens. Hope you feel better
tie your first 6 while on pain pills then the next 6 after the pills wear off


----------



## WillW

Ruddy duck individually labeled all his flies. I wonder if he hangs a green shirt on a green hanger, a blue on blue, etc


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

The names tags are the most consistent things in the box.


----------



## lsunoe

Alright guys I’m still waiting on 4 more packages but they should be coming in soon, maybe with the exception of @Backwater. Looks like he hasn’t been online in 4 or 5 days. Hope everything’s alright with him. 
I’m hoping to get all the flies in and shipped out to y’all by this weekend.


----------



## trucha del mar

WillW said:


> Ruddy duck individually labeled all his flies. I wonder if he hangs a green shirt on a green hanger, a blue on blue, etc


Ol' Ruddy likes everything _just so_...


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

trucha del mar said:


> Ol' Ruddy likes everything _just so_...


Haha. As Garrick is well aware, no one has ever accused me of being a "go with the flow" person.


----------



## permitchaser

lsunoe said:


> Alright guys I’m still waiting on 4 more packages but they should be coming in soon, maybe with the exception of @Backwater. Looks like he hasn’t been online in 4 or 5 days. Hope everything’s alright with him.
> I’m hoping to get all the flies in and shipped out to y’all by this weekend.


Ted is probably chasing Tarpon somewhere or hold up in a bunker tying


----------



## rakeel

I sent mine out on Tuesday. Hopefully they'll arrive soon. Sorry again everyone that mine are late. Every swap has to have that guy...


----------



## lsunoe

Alright I got @bryson flies in and they look great! He also sent me a sweet fly that I can't wait to watch a redfish crush. I'll post some pics later.

I should be getting @rakeel files in tomorrow and waiting to hear back from 2 others. If I don't get word in the next few days then I'll just ship them out and randomly give everyone an extra fly or two.


----------



## permitchaser

Glad your in charge


----------



## lsunoe

Alright I got @rakeel flies in today! Man I can’t wait for nice weather to throw everyone’s ties. He also sent me 3 extras, 2 look killer for carp/sheepies and another that should get destroyed by redfish. 

The first photo is @bryson bunch and the second photo is @Ruddy Duck LA then @bryson, @rakeel sheepy swap fly, @rakeel 3 extra flies, and last is @mtoddsolomon. 

Hoping to get the last two packages in so i can get these flies out to y’all


----------



## WillW

Send em


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> Send em


Alright just got word from the last two. Everyone’s packages will be sent out this week. Going to be one fly short but Ted said he’d make sure everyone got their flies and we all know he’s good for it.


----------



## rakeel

lsunoe said:


> Alright I got @rakeel flies in today! Man I can’t wait for nice weather to throw everyone’s ties. He also sent me 3 extras, 2 look killer for carp/sheepies and another that should get destroyed by redfish.
> 
> The first photo is @bryson bunch and the second photo is @Ruddy Duck LA then @bryson, @rakeel sheepy swap fly, @rakeel 3 extra flies, and last is @mtoddsolomon.
> 
> Hoping to get the last two packages in so i can get these flies out to y’all


@lsunoe thanks for organizing all of this bud.


----------



## bryson

rakeel said:


> @lsunoe thanks for organizing all of this bud.


Agreed! Look forward to getting these and feeding some fish with them


----------



## lsunoe

rakeel said:


> @lsunoe thanks for organizing all of this bud.


Absolutely! Thanks everyone for participating. Once I get the last package in I'll ship them out the next morning. I'm hoping to break at least a few of them in this weekend.


----------



## lsunoe

Alright so I went fishing yesterday and had @WillW fly tied on my 6wt and was waiting to see some sheepies. We saw probably 20 sheeps yesterday and I could only get a clean shot on one of them, and he ate, and I messed up the hookset somehow. I'm super pissed, but I have full confidence that fly will work.


----------



## Seymour fish

permitchaser said:


> My flies are called .....ugly shrimp .Tommy Bisiglio, keys guide, had a client catch a 12 1\2 LB. Bone on it .I've caught lots of bones including a 9 1\2 lb. and other fish .I am planning to use these small ones to see if I can catch a Grass Carp. Had someone one here ask if he could use it for Carp
> 
> I'll share how to tie if anyone cares


Wow, is Tommy still kickin ?


----------



## permitchaser

Seymour fish said:


> Wow, is Tommy still kickin ?


I don't know. Haven't talked to him in years


----------



## Seymour fish

permitchaser said:


> I don't know. Haven't talked to him in years


Just curious. Last time I saw him, about 1994, he was a little “erratic”. Lol


----------



## WillW

How are we looking on delivery?


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> How are we looking on delivery?


waiting on the last package.. was told it would be in the mail last week. trying to get them out to y’all


----------



## WillW

Just checking, I’m in no hurry.


----------



## permitchaser

Seymour fish said:


> Just curious. Last time I saw him, about 1994, he was a little “erratic”. Lol


Yep he was one hyper type guy. I'm going to call Gary Meriman tomorrow to see if he knows anything


----------



## E-money

I'll be chasing the striped demons this coming weekend!


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> I'll be chasing the striped demons this coming weekend!


What launch? I’ll be in Grand Isle thursday-sunday


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> What launch? I’ll be in Grand Isle thursday-sunday


Depending on where I go it’ll be hopedale marina or serignes


----------



## Seymour fish

permitchaser said:


> Yep he was one hyper type guy. I'm going to call Gary Meriman tomorrow to see if he knows anything


PermitChaser, re: Sheepies, on the S TX sand, on big singles, an all white Turneffe crab size 4 is my go-to fly. Smaller sheep or pods: 3 white Pearl plastic beads down each side of shank, olive hackle palmered, tiny lead eyes, 2 greenish gold silli-legs extending out the back and the front works on #6-8 hook


----------



## permitchaser

Seymour fish said:


> PermitChaser, re: Sheepies, on the S TX sand, on big singles, an all white Turneffe crab size 4 is my go-to fly. Smaller sheep or pods: 3 white Pearl plastic beads down each side of shank, olive hackle palmered, tiny lead eyes, 2 greenish gold silli-legs extending out the back and the front works on #6-8 hook


thanks man that looks simple to tie


----------



## Seymour fish

permitchaser said:


> thanks man that looks simple to tie


Simple, quick. Only works on the big guys. Best of luck. Charlie


----------



## lsunoe

Alright guys, I will be shipping the flies out Monday. Waiting on one more package and not sure if it’s coming or not yet. Hopefully I will have 11 different flies to send out, but if not then everyone will get an extra random fly in their package.


----------



## WillW

Is the longest fly swap in history nearing a close?


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> Is the longest fly swap in history nearing a close?


Yes. Sorry it’s taken so long. I’ve been trying to get everyone’s flies in but looks like it’s going to be two flies short. Ted’s flies won’t be making it in but he assured me that he’d send some out when he found time. The rest of the flies will be sent out this week.


----------



## WillW

lsunoe said:


> Yes. Sorry it’s taken so long. I’ve been trying to get everyone’s flies in but looks like it’s going to be two flies short. Ted’s flies won’t be making it in but he assured me that he’d send some out when he found time. The rest of the flies will be sent out this week.


Nothing for you to be sorry about.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

WillW said:


> Is the longest fly swap in history nearing a close?


 It's kind of been nice, it's given me some time away from the vise before the next one starts. Obviously I'm going to be in that one too.


----------



## jsnipes

Some great looking flies in here! Going to steal some of these ideas

@sjrobin and myself got out last weekend and had some great looks and many refusals!


----------



## sjrobin

Lots of long distance follows from the neurotic sheep. One of them grabbed the tail of a flyskinz fly and held it to skiff side.


----------



## lsunoe

The flies have been shipped. Thanks for everyone’s patience through this long swap. Y’all should be getting them on tuesday.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

Jred said:


> View attachment 26892
> Had tiers block. Started to just go for it and ended up with this. I think it looks maybe too similar to @lsunoe fly. Before I tie up 11 let me know what you guys think. I may take off the tail depending on what everyone thinks. Maybe ill do it in black and purple


What is the dubbing/body material? I dig it.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

bryson said:


> My little crab army will get shipped out tomorrow. Might not make it by Friday, but they should show up shortly after.
> View attachment 27341
> View attachment 27342


Body material on this one? I dig it as well.


----------



## WillW

It’s not a sheep but it is a big ol nasty


----------



## lsunoe

WillW said:


> View attachment 29687
> It’s not a sheep but it is a big ol nasty


Stud.


----------



## E-money

Today is the day! Can't wait to see all yall's flies.


----------



## Jred

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> What is the dubbing/body material? I dig it.


It's 1.5" ep foxy brush


----------



## bryson

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Body material on this one? I dig it as well.


Cohen's Carp Dub, just spun up in a dubbing loop.


----------



## E-money

I got all my flies and they look great! Thanks to @lsunoe for organizing and thanks to everyone who participated


----------



## jhreels

Just got mine as well! Thanks all.


----------



## bryson

Mine came in yesterday too, thanks everyone, and big thanks to @lsunoe for hosting!

Can't wait to see some sheepy pictures with these flies hanging out of their mouths!


----------



## lsunoe

Great guys, can't wait to see some pics. Gonna go out for some sheeps this weekend. Hoping to have some pics for yall


----------



## permitchaser

I received my box yesterday. Thanks man for your help. We don't have any sheepys in North GA so I'll be watching to see what happens


----------



## WillW

Got em, thank y’all


----------



## E-money

Had a red make off with @permitchaser fly today. Caught 5 or so pups on @lsunoe fly along with a 12 lber. But the win came from the fly in the last photo. I don’t know who tied it but good job. Fooled this 7lb donkey with it!


----------



## lsunoe

Nice! I’m pretty positive that is @Jred fly


----------



## permitchaser

E-money said:


> Had a red make off with @permitchaser fly today. Caught 5 or so pups on @lsunoe fly along with a 12 lber. But the win came from the fly in the last photo. I don’t know who tied it but good job. Fooled this 7lb donkey with it!
> View attachment 30233
> 
> View attachment 30232
> 
> View attachment 30235
> 
> View attachment 30234


Sorry you lost my fly. I'll send more of you want


----------



## E-money

permitchaser said:


> Sorry you lost my fly. I'll send more of you want


I’ll take a couple! I got a look or two from sheepies before the red made off with it.


----------



## permitchaser

E-money said:


> I’ll take a couple! I got a look or two from sheepies before the red made off with it.


ok pm your address, red eyes or black?


----------



## Jred

Yep that's my fly and that is an awesome fish man congrats!


----------



## E-money

Jred said:


> Yep that's my fly and that is an awesome fish man congrats!


That sheepy's stomach was swollen with barnacles and little blue crabs, but it still tried to make room for your fly. Sweet tie man.


----------



## Jred

E-money said:


> That sheepy's stomach was swollen with barnacles and little blue crabs, but it still tried to make room for your fly. Sweet tie man.


That's awesome. Hopefully I can get some bastards on everyone's flies this summer.


----------



## E-money

Looks like weather will keep me off the water this weekend. I hope ya'll have a better forecast.


----------



## lsunoe

Lost track of the number of reds caught yesterday on @E-money fly. Only saw two sheepies. You can (kinda) see the fly in this pic.


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> Lost track of the number of reds caught yesterday on @E-money fly. Only saw two sheepies. You can (kinda) see the fly in this pic.


Sweet! I saw on Instagram you got out there with Ty. Looked like fun! I’ll be heading back out this weekend.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> Sweet! I saw on Instagram you got out there with Ty. Looked like fun! I’ll be heading back out this weekend.


Yeah he’s a good dude. I think we got a drone video of our friend catching his first red on something other than a fly rod, which was hilarious, so I’m waiting for him to edit the videos and send it out.


----------



## E-money

Who is going target the little a**holes this weekend? I'll be out there and plan to start out with @permitchaser fly as it got a couple looks last time out. Forecast is looking good so far.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> Who is going target the little a**holes this weekend? I'll be out there and plan to start out with @permitchaser fly as it got a couple looks last time out. Forecast is looking good so far.


Will be in Cocodrie Friday-Sunday. Hoping to get a few shots


----------



## permitchaser

E-money said:


> Who is going target the little a**holes this weekend? I'll be out there and plan to start out with @permitchaser fly as it got a couple looks last time out. Forecast is looking good so far.


Thanks man hope their biting


----------



## E-money

permitchaser said:


> Thanks man hope their biting


Sheepshead are never biting. I'll try my best to force feed one.


----------



## E-money

Wellllll..... saw plenty of good sheep on Saturday and even had a few good opportunities. I was able to feed 2 of them but couldn't get a good stick. Had a few more follows but ended up going home sheepless.


----------



## Hhaine20

What is everyone's strategy for chasing sheepshead on fly? I know they tend to stick to piling and bridges and often see them, but I have never targeted them. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## E-money

Hhaine20 said:


> What is everyone's strategy for chasing sheepshead on fly? I know they tend to stick to piling and bridges and often see them, but I have never targeted them. Any advice would be welcome.


I fish them in the same waters as reds. I often find them cruising the banks when the water is up chomping on snails on the grass or eating up little crabs. If you don't sight cast them, it don't count . Sighting them early and making long accurate casts seems to be key. Some like it motionless others like it moving. They all seem to be unsure of what they want for the most part. I use long leaders stepped down to 12 lbs on my 7 wt. First cast is crucial. Let them find it and investigate. I guess. But then again, who really knows?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I see them hanging out in pot holes sometimes. This little guy was in one two weeks ago. I missed him on the first take. The second time he hit and took off. My first on a fly.


----------



## Seymour fish

E-money said:


> I fish them in the same waters as reds. I often find them cruising the banks when the water is up chomping on snails on the grass or eating up little crabs. If you don't sight cast them, it don't count . Sighting them early and making long accurate casts seems to be key. Some like it motionless others like it moving. They all seem to be unsure of what they want for the most part. I use long leaders stepped down to 12 lbs on my 7 wt. First cast is crucial. Let them find it and investigate. I guess. But then again, who really knows?


Money, you nailed it. Easier in a pod where they get competitive and like quick strips. Singles, rare occasion the big ones eat a white Turneffe crab. Then again had one steal an olive mangrove critter from the 3 big reds about to eat it. Just when you see a pattern, it’s gone


----------



## Hhaine20

E-money said:


> I fish them in the same waters as reds. I often find them cruising the banks when the water is up chomping on snails on the grass or eating up little crabs. If you don't sight cast them, it don't count . Sighting them early and making long accurate casts seems to be key. Some like it motionless others like it moving. They all seem to be unsure of what they want for the most part. I use long leaders stepped down to 12 lbs on my 7 wt. First cast is crucial. Let them find it and investigate. I guess. But then again, who really knows?


Interesting and thanks for the replies! I'll have to do some investigating around my neck of the woods. I'm up on the southern coast of NC. They look like fun to catch and have seen the spin fishermen take them by the bridges. But we have plenty of marshes too but have just never seen them. Would be a new species on the list. Thanks!


----------



## sjrobin

One of four from last week. If the push pole is in the holders, we are staked out. For whatever reason, they were moving in pairs on a low tide drain.


----------



## E-money

sjrobin said:


> One of four from last week. If the push pole is in the holders, we are staked out. For whatever reason, they were moving in pairs on a low tide drain.


4?!?!? I bow down to you sir.


----------



## sjrobin

E-money said:


> 4?!?!? I bow down to you sir.


I normally don't stake out or focus on the sheeps but I was out of options with a strong SW wind in a small bay I have not fished this year.


----------



## E-money

Wife and I are moving and it will take some time to get the house sorted out and sold so looks like I'll be giving the sheepy a rest for a couple of months. I hope I get to see some pictures posted here!!!


----------



## Seymour fish

E-money said:


> Wife and I are moving and it will take some time to get the house sorted out and sold so looks like I'll be giving the sheepy a rest for a couple of months. I hope I get to see some pictures posted here!!!


Hope it’s close to good water. Best wishes


----------



## permitchaser

Going to Oak island NC next week and taking my boat. Water will be hot so I don't think we'll see Reds. Have caught sheephead on shrimp up there along the bank. Taking 3 fly rods so I'll be ready if we see any
My plan is to stake out start a chum line and target black tips. My grandsons like to catch sharks
Last year we caught the largest scallop head I've ever seen. It was huge
Caught it on a piece of fresh crab we where draging behind the boat


----------



## Steve_Mevers

permitchaser said:


> Got them to stay in the box while I took the picture then I had to close it before they jumped out
> 
> All done going to Isunoe next week. I tied several different colors and none are exactly the same....sorta


Can I get the pattern for that fly? What is the body material?


----------

